# Impossible de télcharger sur le MacApp Store



## Jirjou (26 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté une carte App Store, pour mon Mac et pour pouvoir faire quelques achats. Le problème c'est qu'ils m'ont demandés mes questions de sécurité que j'ai rempli il y a plus d'un an et dont je ne me souviens plus. 
J'ai été sur le site Apple et j'ai tenté de les réinitialiser. Notamment en allant dans la rubrique Mot de passe et Sécurité. 
Dans celle-ci ils me demandent mes réponses aux questions de sécurité. Que je ne connais plus. Une des solutions étaient de se retrouver dans cette rubrique pour pouvoir ensuite cliquer sur le lien de réinitialisation des questions de sécurité avec l'adresse e-mail de secours. Or, je n'ai pas ce lien, j'ai juste les encadrés qui me permettent de répondre aux questions. 
Ma question: Comment je fais pour récupérer ces réponses, pour pouvoir enfin bénéficier de ma carte AppStore ?


----------

